# Calibrating v2 management



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

So I just installed the setup in my mk4 and want to do the presets. It won't let me use the presets until I calibrate the system.....only problem is it keeps coming up with cal sys error, what's wrong?
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Wondering if my power source(ignition wire) is the problem? I have the wire hooked to the remote wire for my amp......wrong source?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Could be. Your ignition source needs to stay constant while cranking. Where does your remote wire go to now?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

No where right now cause the air setup is taking space back there.......I might try to tap off of something else when I get the chance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

No I mean where is that wire running to? A fuse? Ignition wire?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

You never want to hook up V2 to an amp. Always go to a solid ignition source.


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, I figured it out thanks!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

I do have another question though. Would calibrating it on uneven ground cause it to not drop as far on one side as the other?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

always do it on level ground if its uneven it could make the car sit weird


----------



## 12ShadowBlue (Jan 30, 2014)

Trouble with ignition wire too. Trying to find ECM or fuel pump fuse. It's on a MK6 GTI. Anybody have a fuse location guide.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Could be. Your ignition source needs to stay constant while cranking. Where does your remote wire go to now?


Question...if you use the correct "power through cranking" would you expect putting the car in ACC to activate "raise on start"?? I'm experiencing this and wish I wasn't. There are things I want to open or close without raising the car. Wishing the "switched" power source was only 'after start'. Suggestions?



handdrumman said:


> I do have another question though. Would calibrating it on uneven ground cause it to not drop as far on one side as the other?


Does the mk4 require the frame notch in order to sit level? 

What isn't level? Front right?


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Mostly pass side front....a little on the rear pass too.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

handdrumman said:


> Mostly pass side front....a little on the rear pass too.


That would certainly lead me back to my question about whether or not the mk4 needs the frame notch at the front-right wheel.

My mk6 jsw did, and I hear it's common. Otherwise, I'd be sitting crooked too. 

*Anyone know for sure about the mk4?*


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Just one side, really? Huh....I'll have to investigate. I'd like it to sit just right! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

NorCO_1806 said:


> That would certainly lead me back to my question about whether or not the mk4 needs the frame notch at the front-right wheel.
> 
> My mk6 jsw did, and I hear it's common. Otherwise, I'd be sitting crooked too.
> 
> *Anyone know for sure about the mk4?*


If you want the vehicle to sit level, you will need a frame notch.


----------



## NorCO_1806 (Feb 3, 2014)

handdrumman said:


> Just one side, really? Huh....I'll have to investigate. I'd like it to sit just right!


Be thankful....it's cheaper that way....or easier if you plan to do it yourself. 


Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

Is there a diy anywhere on how to do this?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

